# NWTF Montgomery County Chapter 1st Annual Banquet & Expo



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

The newly formed Montgomery County Chapter of the National Wild Turkey Federation invites you to enjoy an evening of food, fun, and fellowship at our 1st Annual Banquet and Expo on August 24th, 2017.
Although we just recently started this chapter, the response from sponsors and volunteers has been PHENOMENAL!!

Our volunteers are working hard to make our first banquet one of the largest conservation charity events in Texas!! A half acre of air-conditioned space at the Montgomery County Fairgrounds has been reserved for the event...enough room for our banquet and just about anything our sponsors would like to display. We are also offering FREE BOOTH SPACE for business promotion and advertising to ANYONE purchasing a table for 8.

If you would like to become a sponsor for this event, purchase tickets, or have any questions, please feel free to send me a PM or contact one our committee members listed on the flyer and our Facebook page.

www.facebook.com/montcotxnwtf


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

We will have LOTS of great prizes up for grabs at our banquet...45 guns so far and adding more as we pre-sell tables, archery and fishing equipment, knives, artwork, furniture, a Helicopter Hog Hunt, an Ox Ranch Sherman Tank package, 2 African Safaris, a New Zealand hunt, an Argentina bird hunt, fishing trips, several vacation getaways, Country Music memorabilia, TONS of outdoor products, and MUCH MORE!!
All this in addition to free Texas Fish and Game online subscriptions for all who attend, all you can eat fish and shrimp, free beverages, games, door prizes, and even some surprises.

Don't wait too long to get your tickets.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

The banquet is only 3 weeks away and we are still adding prizes. Our program will go to the printer soon so if you would like to be a sponsor, buy your table now so we can include your business advertising. Also, we are adding more guns based on expected attendance, so buy your tables and single tickets now for more chances to win!!

Check out some of the great items we will have...

www.facebook.com/montcotxnwtf


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

We will be honoring all attending Veterans at the banquet with a special free drawing for a nice surprise!! I can't say what it is since it's a surprise but it sounds like "fun".:wink:

There will also be an additional free drawing to honor all first responders (police, fire, EMS, etc.) for another "fun" surprise!!

Get your tickets now and come join us for a fun filled night!!!!

www.facebook.com/montcotxnwtf


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

BANQUET IN 2 DAYS!!!

Things to do when you get to the banquet on Thursday night:

1. Check in if pre-bought or sign in and buy your ticket(s),
2. Get your bidder number.
3. Get your free 4 pack of diaphragm calls from Flambeau.
4. Sign up for your free one year digital subscription to Texas Fish and Game magazine. You also get a free chance to win the Flambeau M.A.D. Spin and Strut Turkey decoy.
5. Check out the Ladies raffle table and the ammo can raffle table. These will sell out quick and as soon as they do we will draw for the winners!
6. Go buy some $5 squares on the Chicken Bingo. They will play the game as soon as all squares are sold. Winner gets 4 of the 2018 Texas State Gun Calendars where you can win a gun each week all year long. That's 208 chances to win a gun in 2018.
7. Go over to the Stick-a-Turkey Dart Board and try your hand at throwing darts at the Turkey for chances to win several prizes including a PSE Fang LT crossbow.
8. Check out the spinning wheel, 38 spots and as soon as they sell out, we spin the wheel and the winner will get their choice of one really nice prize, including some guns and generators.
9. Check out all of the other exciting games, raffles buckets, silent and live auction items we have put together for you to have a chance to win.
10. Remember, we have a special $500 raffle pack with hundreds of tickets in it and a special 1 in 10 chance ticket to win three nice guns. You can only get that special ticket on the $500 raffle pack and we will start out only selling 30 of them, and 10 of them have already been sold pre-banquet, so find the ticket girl and get yours as soon as you can. Once they all sell we will draw for the three guns!

We will have someone at the front door to assist you and will have committee members around if you have questions. The ticket girls are always happy to explain the games and raffles to you.
Just an FYI, you can run a tab and pay at the end of the night with your credit card. Your info will be linked to your bidder number and name when you sign in, so you don't have to just spend cash.

We look forward to seeing you Thursday night!!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Official count is 47 guns up for grabs tonight!!

Come out this evening and have some fun!!


----------

